# Note to self



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

stay on topic :focus: 

now what was I saying :noidea:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

It's so fun to meander sometimes....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> It's so fun to meander sometimes....


agreed - rivers meander but they always reach the sea


----------

